
8values - caio1982
http://8values.github.io/
======
beaconstudios
Sounds about right:
[http://8values.github.io/results.html?e=40.4&d=50.0&g=54.9&s...](http://8values.github.io/results.html?e=40.4&d=50.0&g=54.9&s=55.7)

A lot of questions whose answer is "it depends" though.

